# Ever got sick from new prepping equipment?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

What I mean is, with all the vendors out there making "new" products that will purify water or promising 1000 years shelf life of mres, makes me a little uneasy to go with newer products for the reason of thrown together, china made, mre's sitting in a 120 degree warehouse or some type of cotton ball in a drinking straw.

Have you ever used one of these new products, h2o tablets/filters, mre's and got sick because of them?


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

90% of my prepping involves camping, shooting, practicing martial arts, and buying weapons. I think the worst thing I can get is poison Ivy lol. Although I've known a lot of Benjamin Franklins and saying goodbye was usually sickening.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

no, and like you am cautious about claims. prefer to stay with tried and true items. i won't trust my life to some hucksters b.s.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I tend not to trust equiptment thats not made in my country at least north america and europe. 
Just remeber you get what you pay for!

-Anthony


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

No, and prolly most people haven't......
because they save them for emergencies
and don't test/try them.......as they should.
Mine are from reputable companies.....
and that alone never guarantees the product......
Although I try/test an MRE here and there....mainly for taste etc......
I don't see how it would be possible to test all bags.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i use and replace most of my stuff. i kinda felt bamboozled this weekend looking at fishing supplies. theres a lot of neat ideas going on. im not sure in practicle world when yer looking at ounces equaling pounds if the pay off is there. basics, food, fire, water, ammo/knives, shelter


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to admit, I have not opened even one pail of my beans and rice supply. Could be corn cob grindings in there, for all I know.

I guess I'm just hoping they are well packed and preserved. Seeing how I am doing my dead level best to eat Paleo-diet (although Christmas caused me to slip pretty harshly), the next time I eat black beans and rice will be when I _have_ to open those super pails.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Most anything I spend money on for preping has other uses . There is always the chance the economic unrest could be limited and over quickly. I am not jumping off a cliff and spending my whole life preping or every last dime on it.
Most of what I have devoted to it will serve us well in others ways also.
I don't buy into the hype I look more to how did those that settled this land do it. They did not have much of this fancy stuff. I look at each item we come across and see if it fits our plan. last week we had two days without power due to snow storm. Prepping plans and items came in handy even if it was only 48 hours. We still made coffee had heat and light life was good. Granddaughter did run the internet off small generator.
Heck if we are lucky the cities will wipe out them self and things will settle back down quickly.
Prepping is just like Harleys everyone is trying to sell you some thing the lastest greatest and most of it you don't really need and some of it don't work.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm on the try it first bandwagon.
because you know when you need it...... it is too late to ask questions, or find out it looks better in the dirt

Like when i tried using this beauty, the compression ring had one drop of glue on it. 
So, I roughed it up, taped it off & used some proper epoxy to fix it right.








so yep I have gotten sick
Sick of incompetence!!!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

What mres do all of you trust?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

You get what you pay for, maybe do research and what your looking to buy next


----------

